# Binding setup



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I run +15 or 17 front, +2 or 5 back foot. Others run +15ish front, -5 to -10 back "duck foot." For me, both feet facing forward improves control and lets me stay futher back on the board. Others will surely disagree. I believe Duck is best suited to freestyle applications. Happy boarding.


----------



## boatnbike (Aug 11, 2006)

Having both bindings face forward may help your control as long as your riding regular. It will probably hamper your control in riding switch. As DanOrion said, "duckfoot" gives better control for freestyle. Play around with them while your boarding to find what feels best for the kind of riding you like to do.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> I run +15 or 17 front, +2 or 5 back foot. Others run +15ish front, -5 to -10 back "duck foot." For me, both feet facing forward improves control and lets me stay futher back on the board. Others will surely disagree. I believe Duck is best suited to freestyle applications. Happy boarding.


Yeah thats exactly what I was thinking, the control should improve as long as your going forward, I do little freestyle, just starting to get into it, so I might as well try both forward. The thing is that i think out 10 riders only 1 has both forward thats why I wondering. But I am going to see how it works for me I hope it will help me, cause duck feet don't benefit me at all when I am trying to fast, I usually cut an edge and fall backward """HARD""" painful, for regular riding is fine. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

+15 or 17 front, +2 or 5 back foot doesn't make switch that difficult, relatively speaking. It's not like you move your back foot over a few degrees to the negitive and that makes all the difference for switch riding. Riding switch is mostly a matter of training your muscles to do everything more-or-less backwards.

In snowboard school, they'll often teach you to lean forward, which improves edge control. As you progress, you'll find that hanging on the back and only moving to the center to initiate carves will keep you in much better control, or rather, in the back seat you can get away with more mistakes and terrain variations because your front edges aren't engaged.

Happy boarding.


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

First, I don't believe that anybody is tired of you're postings, that is what this site is for. Second, you could ask 100 boarders what a 'normal' stance is, and you will probably get 100 different answers. Try this, go out and buy a multi tool, or even just take a screw-driver to the hill. Spend a day, alone, constantly changing the angles until you find what you feel is most suited to your riding, you will know when you find it. I've also heard that two positive angles is easier on the knees. Good luck.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

jbarker said:


> First, I don't believe that anybody is tired of you're postings, that is what this site is for. Second, you could ask 100 boarders what a 'normal' stance is, and you will probably get 100 different answers. Try this, go out and buy a multi tool, or even just take a screw-driver to the hill. Spend a day, alone, constantly changing the angles until you find what you feel is most suited to your riding, you will know when you find it. I've also heard that two positive angles is easier on the knees. Good luck.


Thanks for good support, thats what I am going to do on my first day till I get it right. It figures I never really done that cause every time I rent the equipment I leave it as is, and every time i ride i get different problems o sort with, now having my own board I should be able to get the whole thing right.

Thanks

P.S. I found this online its really helpful http://www.cs.uu.nl/~daan/snow/stance.html


----------

